# Dresdner Ostern 2015 in Germany



## JeanLux (Mar 25, 2015)

=> http://www.messe-dresden.de/veranstaltungskalender/messe/dresdner-ostern/orchideenwelt.html

Anybody going to this largest german Orchid-show this WE?

I'll be there on friday evening and saturday.

Jean


----------



## fibre (Mar 25, 2015)

Enjoy! And please show us a lot of pics!


----------



## Felix (Mar 25, 2015)

I'll be there tomorrow evening, Friday and Saturday.


----------



## labskaus (Mar 26, 2015)

I'll rush through on friday.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 26, 2015)

Felix said:


> I'll be there tomorrow evening, Friday and Saturday.



your profile seems to not allow pms or mail-msgs  !

Jean


----------



## Felix (Mar 29, 2015)

Sorry Jean, didn't do anything with my profile! I check it now. I'm so sorry I didn't check the forum earlier, hopefully we can meet the next exhibition!

I'm home now (after an 'exciting' trip with the Deutsche Bahn). The show was quite great, a very nice display overall and very nice plants to buy too. 
I just bought a Paph. hangianum (and some non slippers: Phal. chibae, a nice Phal. cornu-cervi f. chattaladae, Phal. corningiana, Dracula chestertonii, Laelia purpurata var. carnea).

I took a few photos, reviewing them the next days and uploading them soon. There were quite a lot nice slipper-orchids.


----------

